# Dankung "Black Horned Viper"



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Received this in the mail today!

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/black-horned-viper-titanium-steel-slingshot_1672

I had the biggest crush on this frame since first I laid eyes on it. I make no secret of the fact that I've been doing less with 1/2" marbles and more with .177 BB's lately and really wanted to get my first Dankung wire frame.

It came with two silicone plugs to facilitate flatband attachment and a laughably undersized 1632 looped tube set (I'm nearly 6'4")

Also I got the looped tube jig and 5m more of the red 1632, and I guess they threw in a few pouches. Nifty.

This frame is weakly magnetic and weighs less than it should if it were stainless steel, leading me to believe it is indeed titanium as advertized.

Also interesting is that the frame is curved, shown below in the images taken on a work polo atop a messy oven. Its not super apparent in the website images but I'm pleased with it. If I'm not mistaken this model is simply their "Western Shooter" with fancier fork tips.

I have XL-glove sized hands but have no trouble getting a solid grip on the frame, thanks in equal parts to the aforementioned curve and a tightly wound tennis-handle type wrap - which I find both comfortably grippy and sharp looking. Was expecting red, but that's really not an issue.

I'll put a few thousand Daisy BB's through it and come back to report in time. I'm excited, and already feeling the Dankung Wire Frame bug coming on. Who knows?
























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Sweet haul you got there mate, real like those style frames. Awsome little shooter

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Nice choice SN. The 120mm height is a favorite size for me as well. Comfortable ergo bend too. *

*It's marketed as 'titanium steel' which means steel (iron & carbon) is alloyed with a small percentage titanium. If it was a pure titanium slingshot, you'd call it unobtainium due to cost.*

*Betcha that looped tube set is red 1745 which comes with a lot of frames lately. If you convert it to a set of singles (with maybe 1" loops), you'll have one sassy elastic, but likely still too strong for .177 BBs.*

*I also like the nifty tying jig for many situations. After the tubes are stretched and trapped by the gate, press on the gate gently to be sure it's seated against the tubes to prevent them from slipping out.*

*Lotsa fun in your future. *


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Good looking shooter. Comfy looking too!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice one SN. Keen to hear how you get on with that lot - and the band timing jig.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im falling for the curves that the Chinese are building into their flips. It's unbelievable how comfortable they are. That's really a nice one there. Enjoy buddy!!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Nice choice SN. The 120mm height is a favorite size for me as well. Comfortable ergo bend too. *
> 
> *It's marketed as 'titanium steel' which means steel (iron & carbon) is alloyed with a small percentage titanium. If it was a pure titanium slingshot, you'd call it unobtainium due to cost.*
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info!

I plan to break the tube set down into a single with the last untouched Metro 'Roo pouch you sent me, pseudos if I can manage it.

Comparing the tube from the set to the tube in the bag, they seem very very close, but I think you're right.

Trying to imagine the guy tasked with outfitting the rubber tubing on the fork arms, trying to fiddle them over the "eyebrows" at the top. Poor guy.

Another cool detail that doesn't show in my pictures are the silicone plug tip details. There are stars in the molding at the fat end. Super cool.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

it seems to be a 2-in-1 slingshot , you can use flatband as well as loop tube band


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

'Trying to imagine the guy tasked with outfitting the rubber tubing on the fork arms, trying to fiddle them over the "eyebrows" at the top. Poor guy.'

*Eric posted this a few years ago, surely they have similar methods to add fork arm sleeves. *

*I bought these same pliers - requires some care to not scratch the frame.*

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/37888-how-to-add-rubber-grips-to-slingshots/


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice looking shooter....I my self like 1632 in full loop tube set up...mine is 7 1/2"(means over 15" single tube folded ).. full loop to pouch tie..really hauls that bb fast down range...

plus you can also shoot 1/4 " balls...

akaOldmiser


----------

